# Paint flat garage ceiling



## rixarena (14 Mar 2021)

Hi, 
I have a fairly standard garage which I use for a workshop and was looking to do something with the ceiling, I was thinking of putting up celotex (spaced from the boards by 50mm) although I wasn't really that worried about heat and working in the cold. 

I have painted the walls white with some emulsion and it has brightened the place up and so wanted to know if I can do the same to the ceiling or if there's a reason I shouldn't. 

Thanks Sam


----------



## Cabinetman (14 Mar 2021)

How about not painting it, and using the reflective foil surface on the Celotex to brighten up the workshop, it may be possible to remove all the printing with cellulose thinners or similar- well I would as that would annoy me ha ha.
And tape over the joins with matching foil tape. Ian


----------



## rixarena (14 Mar 2021)

Hi, thanks for the reply I wasn't sure if i would add the celotex or not. I had thought just spraying it white is cheaper, as its a fairly drafty single skin garage with up and over door I wasn't sure if it was worth celotexing the garage door and ceiling would make that much difference (when im not in it) I had thought of 40mm celotex for the garage door and 50mm for the ceiling and would be fine with the foil finish but didn't want to loose any height or width. I will probably celotex the garage door anyway. I wasn't sure if there was any issues with just painting the ceiling, the current version of just leaving it is another option, I didn't think it would affect the value of the garage if we sold the house. 

so the options are:
Celotex ceiling, Pros: 'warmer', Cons: costs more money + more time.
Paint ceiling, Pros: brighter, Cons: no thermal efficiency, (didn't know if it would effect the wood?)

thanks Sam


----------



## eribaMotters (14 Mar 2021)

rixarena said:


> Hi, thanks for the reply I wasn't sure if i would add the celotex or not. I had thought just spraying it white is cheaper, as its a fairly drafty single skin garage with up and over door I wasn't sure if it was worth celotexing the garage door and ceiling would make that much difference (when im not in it) I had thought of 40mm celotex for the garage door and 50mm for the ceiling and would be fine with the foil finish but didn't want to loose any height or width. I will probably celotex the garage door anyway. I wasn't sure if there was any issues with just painting the ceiling, the current version of just leaving it is another option, I didn't think it would affect the value of the garage if we sold the house.
> 
> so the options are:
> Celotex ceiling, Pros: 'warmer', Cons: costs more money + more time.
> ...


If you are going to insulate then the ceiling should be the first thing. Heat goes up so that is where you loose most of it.

Colin


----------



## Fitzroy (14 Mar 2021)

Do it properly or don’t bother. Easy to spend lots on insulating it partly and making no real difference. If the temperature doesn’t bother you just board it and paint it.


----------



## rixarena (14 Mar 2021)

Yes i was thinking the same but didn't want to board it as would loose the space between the joists, I dont mind spraying it but even that might not be worth it. 

thanks Sam


----------



## Robbo60 (15 Mar 2021)

Ask the wife - she knows best.
Just deleted google from my computer - don't need it. - wife knows everything!


----------



## MARK.B. (16 Mar 2021)

When you insulate your garage it is not to keep you warm when you are in there  , it is to keep those tools that you work hard to afford Rust Free  and that expensive timber dry


----------



## rixarena (18 Mar 2021)

ahhh thats cool yeah i was wondering how to stop the table saw rusting


----------

